# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Programi "Portokalli"

## ALBA

Intervista/ Flet 19-vjeçari Besart Kallaku


Gjoni: Unë minatori prej Fushë-Kruje 

Anila Mema

Kush është Besart Kallaku

Vjeç 19 
Studion në shkollën e mesme të përgjithshme Shote Galica në Fushë-Krujë 
Shenja e horoskopit: Akrepi 
Hobi: Aktrimi, gjuetia dhe peshkimi 
A u a?! O Gjin! Gjon, pra mo tthash. Mos mgri nevrat mu. Oj ti. E kush nuk qesh me batutat e tij. Kush nuk i përdor. Pas daljes në Portokalli në Top Channel, të nëntëmbëdhjetëvjeçarit nga Fushë-Kruja, Besart Kallaku. Është minatori i spektaklit, që me batutat e dialektin verior të mirëpërdorur ka fituar mjaft fansa.

Po si ndihet ai, tashmë që është bërë publik Si ka mundur të ngjitet në skenën e Portokallisë Për gazetën ai rrëfen gjithçka me detaje në një intervistë.

Si u lidhët me Portokallinë?
Po. Unë pak kohë më parë, kur u zhvillua konkursi për të rinjtë Pol position, me tri zhanre, aktrim, kërcim dhe këngë, mora pjesë edhe unë për aktrim. Madje, fitova. Gjatë periudhës së sfidave, kur të rinjtë konkurronin me njëri-tjetrin apo sfidonin njëri-tjetrin se kush do të rrinte dhe kush do të largohej nga ai konkurs, rashë në sy tek të gjithë. Mora pjesë me një rol femre. I veshur si femër, duke ecur si ato hyj brenda. U krijua një situatë që i entuziazmoi të gjithë. Nisën të qeshnin. Kjo situatë u bë shkak për mjaft biseda mes dy regjisorëve e profesorëve të mi, Alfred Trebickës dhe Ema Andresë. Në atë rol kisha emrin Tana, por që gjatë quhej ******. Me këtë rol u bëra i njohur dhe Kozeta Bakiu këmbënguli që unë të merrja pjesë në Portokalli. Më shtynte shumë, deri sa një ditë, pasi kishte biseduar me organizatorët e këtij spektakli më dha lajmin e mirë, që unë së shpejti do të isha pjesëtar i atij spektakli humori. Pas audicionit tim, më pëlqyen dhe shprehën kënaqësinë e tyre për pjesëmarrjen time.

Humori për ju ka qenë thjesht një dëshirë apo pasion?
Dua të them se gjithmonë gjatë sezonit të shkollës jam marrë shumë me aktivitetet që zhvilloheshin aty. Kam qenë një amator i thjeshtë që më pëlqente të merresha me imitime, me grimca humori dhe këtë e bëja shpesh gjatë këtyre katër viteve që studiova në shkollën e mesme. Më vonë hyra te Pol position, ndërsa tani gjendem te Portokallia.

E kishit menduar më parë veten në një spektakël të tillë?
Portokallia për mua ishte sa reale aq edhe e pabesueshme. Nuk e kisha menduar asnjëherë diçka të tillë, por ndoshta më ka ndihur edhe pak fati.

Minatori është një rol i cilësuar apo improvizim?
Minatori është rastësi. Nuk ishte parashikuar që unë të dilja në skenë me këtë rol. Gjithmonë ishte krijuar ideja se unë do të dilja me rolin e një femre. Gjatë provave për një material, kur Nigda Dako, apo gazetarja e Portokallisë, Bleona, kishte për të thërritur kryetarin e një galerie, thërret kryetarin e minierave. Kjo ide u pëlqye dhe aty u vendos përfundimisht që mund të luhej mjaft mirë edhe kjo.

Po dialekti që ju përdorni
Kur u njoha me skenarin, ishte thjesht i shkruar në gjuhën letrare. Isha duke e përgatitur këtë tekst, kur pa dashur dhe pavetëdije në një moment nisa të flisja me gjuhën e Veriut. Agron Llakaj e pëlqeu këtë gjë dhe më tha të mos e ndryshoja. Kështu që lindi edhe një tjetër ide e re për gjuhën, nga e cila lindi ky personazh, Gjoni.

A ndjeni vështirësi kur përdorni këtë variant?
Them se jo, pasi familja ime ka jetuar në Kukës gjatë periudhës 1985 - 1992. Unë në atë kohë isha i vogël dhe shkoja rrallë në Kukës, pasi atje ishte ftohtë. Më mbanin gjyshërit e mi, prindërit e nënës. Dialektin e pata mësuar pak nga pak, dhe për mua nuk është shumë e vështirë që ta përdor, sidomos tani që jam mësuar me të dhe kam kaluar rreth nëntë puntata të Portokallisë.

Çdo të thotë për ju ky rol që keni, minatori?
Roli i minatorit?! Po, menjëherë pas viteve 90 shumica e minierave u mbyllën dhe mjaft minatorë mbetën në rrugë të madhe. Këta njerëz nuk arritën të integrohen dhe ende vazhdojnë të jenë të tillë, pasi mundohen me çdo mënyrë dhe në çdo lloj forme për të mbijetuar. Ky është dhe thelbi i rolit tim, të minatorit, i cili merret me çfarëdo lloj pune, me vjedhjen e kapakëve të pusetave, me vjedhje hekurash apo me çfarë të mundë. Dhe ky rol këtë dramë të jetës mundohet të nxjerrë në pah.

A ke njohur personalisht ndonjë minator?
Po. Kam njohur xhaxhain tim. Madje, edhe Gonin. (Qesh)

Çfarë ka ndryshuar te Gjoni, nëse ju thërrasim kështu pas daljes në skenë?
Tashmë janë bërë rreth nëntë punata që dal në skenë dhe po të mendosh që Gjoni vinte nga një provincë si Fushë-Kruja, një amator i ri që ngjitet në skenën e Portokallisë, nuk është pak, apo jo... Kanë ndryshuar shumë gjëra, duke nisur me perfeksionimin e të folurit, futja e batutave të reja, pse jo edhe profesionalizmi.

Si ndihesh kur rrugës të përshëndetin apo dëgjon ndonjë batutë të personazhit tënd?
A u a? Normalisht njerëzit në rrugë përsërisin batutat e mia. Kjo do të thotë se kanë respekt për rolin tim. Tju them të vërtetën, dashamirësit e artit dhe të këtij personazhi që unë luaj në skenë më bëjnë të ndihem mirë. Kjo do të thotë se ata më ndjekin me kënaqësi. Në rrugë nuk kam hasur deri tani ndonjë që ka antipati për minatorin. Unë në këtë rast jap edhe marr emocion. Kjo gjë më kënaq.

Ju ka ndodhur realisht të dëgjoni ndonjë të tillë?
Po. Një të hënë, kam ndjekur për rreth treqind metra tre vetë, të cilit flisnin dhe qeshnin me të madhe. Unë isha pas tyre dhe njëri përdorte të gjitha batutat e Gjonit të një nate më parë, të cilat i demonstronte edhe me lëvizje. Aty ia kam plasur të qeshurit.

Ju tremb skena?
Jo, aspak. Madje, dua të them se kam pak emocione, të cilat janë të pamungueshme në art, para se të dal në skenë. Por kur dal atje jam krejt i lirshëm dhe pa asnjë fije emocioni.

A i përdorni batutat e Gjonit në jetën e përditshme?
Këto batuta janë krijuar vetëm në Portokalli. Dua të them se gjithmonë kam qenë dhe jam një njeri që qesh shumë, madje edhe në ditën më të keqe të jetës sime. Por në jetën e përditshme nuk flas kështu, rrallë me shoqërinë.

I përmbaheni skenarit apo improvizoni në skenë?
Në rolin që kam me Gonin ka mjaft improvizime, ai më pyet ndonjëherë dhe unë i kthej përgjigje të cilat më vijnë në moment. Kështu, krijohen situata të këndshme, në të cilat ka pasur raste që na ka kapur e qeshura të dyve.

Çfarë ju pëlqen më tepër?
Gjuetia dhe peshkimi. Sidomos gjuetia që e kam trashëgim nga gjyshi. Qysh i vogël i shkoja prapa gjyshit kur nisej për gjah. Sa që tashmë nuk ndahem dot nga kjo gjë. Madje edhe nga fshati nuk ndahem dot. Pasi aty kam mundësi të merrem me gjueti. Kohën time të lirë, përveç tre muajve të verës, unë e kaloj në fshat dhe këtë e bëj me shumë dëshirë.



Dialog me Gjonin

Çfarë do të bëjë nëse do të shembej galeria?
Ça baj un? Nji m tmadh. Ça ***** me pas ba. 
Po
Si me tranë gurët! Ça me ba aty mrena, pa ujë e pa bukë
Po ja të zë brenda? 
A ua? Se di oj ti. 
Ske frikë nga qeveria?
Po tallet me ***, ma thotë mu. Ma mështjell mu qiviria. Katër herë ma ka mështjell, mu.
Po ti çfarë bën?
Unë rri urtë. Ma mështjell qiviria, ia fus një tdhime.
A e ke pyet qeverinë?
Po pra ata e njofin Gjonin, e din se kush ësh Gjoni dhe fillojn ja mështjellin Gjonit pastaj. I fusin e mren Gjonin e Gjoni si metet gja qeter veçse tgërthetmes.
Po ti a shkove?
Kam shku me kërku Pantalliun.
Kë? 
Pantalliun
Kush është Pantalliu?
Pantalli Majton. Po se kam gjet npunë. Ka shku me hangër i drekë, mtha skeretarja. 
Si ishte sekretarja?
I kishte tkuqe.
Çfarë kishte tkuqe?
Qimzet.
Aha
Ata i pash. Ata i pash asaj. Aqe e kam menjen unë. Thash ti vidhsha njmushama. Po se kishte ajo, e kishte lan ke roja.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Ka dhe humor te bukur, por ndonje her banaliteti arrin kulmin, dhe ne ato ore "jo te vona" ku dhe femijet jane s`gjuar si pershembull 8pm, nuk mendoj se eshte fort humoristike kur perdorin banalitet te theksuar, por neise dikush mund te mendoj ndryshe.

Personazhi im me i preferuar eshte MITI  :buzeqeshje:  "O temen e semes"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## karamelja

Portokallia emision i bukur fare. Gjini apo Gjonin e kam shikuar gjithmone, por ndonjehere nuk e marr vesh fare. Megjithate i kepute ca te forta. 
Edhe mua me pelqen shume MITI, aq bukur e ben, me ate te foluren e tij korcarke.
"Per koke te mamkes, ose temen e semes"
Gjithashtu me pelqejne Nini edhe Vini.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ledi01

hola mua me shume me pelqen llambi dhe miti  mund te shkruani ndonje batute te llambit ketu ne forum  te gjithe jeni fantastike

----------


## Saint-Simone

Gjoni eshte i madh fare vetem se me ca batuta banale qe i perserit disa here humbet pike per mendimin tim...
Miti eshte shume lart, mund te jete me i miri...

ata dy tironsat nuk durohen fare ... batutat mund te jene te bukura por mimikat e tyre dhe menyra e paraqitjes ne skene shume dobet...

----------


## Master^Divine

Pervec Ninit dhe Vinit qe vijne me origjinalitetin e tyre te tjeret te bejne me me ik me vrap
Plus nje skenar i vjedhur dhe i perkthyer kot me kot

----------


## StormAngel

E kam pa ca here dhe me ka pelqyer,dmth kane arritur qe te me bejne te qesh shume.  :pa dhembe:  
Emision i mire eshte.

----------


## allOrNothing

Hej a e dini te rene, 
kam degjuar lart e poshte te thuhet se mund kete edicion mund ta drejtoj Aulona  portokalline, me ne fund nje prezantuese per se mbari, se keto te tjerat sdine te flasin!!!Ajo me duket shume e pergatitur. Ndoshta ka ardhur koha qe ne ekran te dalin jo vetem velina, por dhe gazetare te pergatitura e te zonja.
Po ju cmendim keni??

----------


## [xeni]

E ndjek  shfaqjen "Portokalli" nga interneti dhe me pelqen. Por, kam vene re se ne shume raste banaliteti i kalon caqet. Te pakten une kshu mendoj. Jam i mendimit se ne situata te caktuara, ne familje a diku tjeter mund ta ndieja veten keq. Ju si mendoni???

----------


## ndreu

Jam shume dakord me ty i dashur. Humor behet edhe pa banalitete. Madje kam pershtypjen se humori me i mire eshte ai qe nuk permban banalitet. 

Eshte e qarte se arti shqiptar fut banalitetin per te krijuar humor. Kjo tregon se nuk mund te krijoje humor te paster sic ndodhte vite me pare. Por mos te harrojme se humori qe ka mbetur i ngulitur ne mendjet e njerezve eshte humori i vjeter dhe pa banalitet. 

Nuk besoj se ka njeri qe ta mohoje kete gje, vetem nese kemi te bejme me njerez qe u pelqen te kundershtojne, me persona qe i kane vene si qellim vetes te jene banale apo pseudomoderne. 

Megjithate "Portokalli" nuk eshte misherimi i banalitetit, prandaj dhe nuk eshte mire te bejme sulme konkrete. Eshte evident fakti se kohet e fundit, i gjithe humori shqiptar karakterizohet nga kjo "mode". 

"Portokalli" besoj se ka qellim te mire. Duhet pare me shume tematika qe trajton dhe qellimit qe i sherben. Personalisht mendoj se po behet nje pune e mire nga ana e tyre. Sigurisht qe ka edhe hollesira qe duhen rishqyrtuar dhe shpresoj ta bejne ne te kaluaren. Shendet!

----------


## pantere vlore

KU ne cfare adrese e shikoni kete "portokalline"" ju???

----------


## [xeni]

> KU ne cfare adrese e shikoni kete "portokalline"" ju???


http://www.top-channel.tv/

----------


## mad

shtyp K E T U , dhe mundesisht te kesh internet te shpejte.
Shijoje!

{^_^}

----------


## StormAngel

"Portokallia" si emision me pelqen shume,mirepo qe ka ndonjehere banalitete,eshte fakt.
E tani se si duhet vepruar dhe a duhet te veprohet ne kete aspekt nuk jam i sigurte se po te mos ishin keto banalitete "Fiks Fare" as qe do kishte suksesin qe ka,ndoshta edhe e njejta vlen per "Portokalli".
Nje doze banaliteti vetem tregon se jemi njerez,asgje me teper.Mirepo me sa kam pa asnjehere nuk kane kaluar ate ekstremen e kufirit te banalitetit dhe respektoj kete,qofsha edhe une ndonje dite teme humori ne "Portokalli" nuk do me pengonte.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Iliriani

I shikoj dhe 'Fiks Fare' dhe "Portokalline' ne internet.
Gjeja qe me gezon eshte qe pas ligjit qe i ndalon kanalet te japin filma te vjedhura ato kane filluar te prodhojne emisione vete qe nga humori te politika.

Kjo eshte nje gje shume e mire.

Portokalli me pelqen ,kuptohet ka dhe banalitete ne disa momente se sic dihet banalitetin nga humori e ndan nje fije.
Po ne pergjithesi eshte shume i mire dhe kombinimi i muzikes se tradites me dy kengetaret me cifteli eshte shume i kendshem e sa bukur kombinon modernia me traditen.
Duke kujtuar dhe traditen popullore qe me humor kendonin e thumbonin problemet e perditshme e me kenge te bera aty aty nga rapsodet.

Duke pasur parasysh humorin qe nga Italia fqine e deri ne Amerike qe dhe ne  keto vende me shume mundesira ka shume banalitet e vulgaritet sidomos ne Itali ato qe artistet tane kane prodhuar me duken shume te mira.

----------


## McLaren

Eshte e vertete  qe eshte i bukur por ne shqiperi me te till emisjon mendojne se bejne si ne europe  por eshte e kunderta se ketej na europa mundohen ti eqin banalitetet ne per emisjone dhe ne shqiperi eshte e kunderta ( te eqim pak italine se dhe ata jane pak si portokallia ) nje show i tille duet te jet me rkomandim prinderish mendoj une per ne shqiperi

----------


## Leila

Ate filmin FATAL ATTRACTION e kisha pare ne Amerike dhe mendoja se aq ishin skenat (nuk e kisha pare ne vidjo). Kur vajta ne Shqiperi, qe e tregonin te gjithe filmin pa asnje editim, me ra mjekra ne dysheme. Shqipetaret kur na i vejne emisionet ne TV, nuk pyesin fare per banalitetet apo per te hequr dicka apo per te paralajmeruar prinderit qe filmi eshte rated R, jo per femije. Numri i te vdekurve ne Irak shikoheshe ne c'do lajm, pothuajse. Thjesht nderroje kanalin, dhe e vinin aty tek cepi i ekranit. Ketu ne Amerike, duhet te germosh per kesoj gjerash. Shume filma jane edituar.

Megjithese Portokallin do e vija ne nje kategori me Comedy Central per banalitetin.

----------


## nursezi

> E tani se si duhet vepruar dhe a duhet te veprohet ne kete aspekt nuk jam i sigurte se po te mos ishin keto banalitete "Fiks Fare" as qe do kishte suksesin qe ka,ndoshta edhe e njejta vlen per "Portokalli".


Per mendimin tim nuk eshte keshtu Stormangel. Banalitetet shikohen 2-3 here sa per te shuar kurjozitetin por jo gjithmone. Edhe une bashkohem me mendimin e hapesit te temes se ne ate emision ka shume banalitete te cilat mund te zevendesohen shume mire me humor cilesor. Mendoj se nje nga arsyet pse portokalli ka patur kaq shume sukses eshte sepse mungojne emisjone te tilla konkuruese ne televizionin shqiptar. Po si i thone llafit gur gur behet kalaja...shpresojme qe te jete kjo vetem nje faze kalimtare ne tv shqiptar.

----------


## StormAngel

Kur ke nje foshnje,i gezohesh vetem atij e nuk e shan dot.
Por,kur i ben me shume,atehere ke mundesine te ndash dashurine per te gjithe ashtu si edhe duhet.
E kam fjalen per ate konkurencen e emisioneve per te cilen flet,dhe jam me ty.
Por perderisa nuk ka,Portokallia ngelet emisioni me i mire humoristik ne Shqiperi.

----------


## jonka

Kjo eshte teme me te vertete interesante, dhe bashkohohem plotesisht me hapesin e kesaj teme. Une mendoj se ne Shqiperi, sic eshte permendur me larte,jo vetem eshte fillimi i ketyre spektakleve, por televizioni ne vetvete atje nuk funksionon sipas rregullave qe ka bota. Psh, le te marrim fiks fare. Nqs se ate emision e ben Filip Cakulli, nuk eshte se gjate regjistrimit te nje pjese, editori qe e e ka per detyre shkon dhe i thote " Kete s'mund ta themi, ose kete s'mund ta bejme nga ana ligjore ose kjo eshte shume banale per tu dhene ne nje ore qe e shohin te gjithe, edhe femijet. Cdo gje eshte lene ne doren e tij, pra si ta mendoje ai dhe nqs se atij i duken normale disa banalitete, ska problem edhe per te tjeret.

----------

